# So with the declassification of "R Hour" I can finally post this...



## cogito (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't normally post reports on the interweb, despite doing a lot of urbex. But this I've been waiting for...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/today/hi/today/newsid_8110000/8110678.stm

I present to you, a Cold War era Nuclear Sub-Command HQ, complete with all the trimmings. From documents in still-sealed envelopes marked "top-secret" and leaflets on advising home-owners on what to do in the event of a nuclear attack, right down to some Gordon's Gin left in it's original bottle, decades old.

Can't give full details for obvious reasons, but *it HAS been sealed properly*. Despite the fact it was under lock and key anyway.

Firstly, an office:

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6. Full records of all staff. Yes, the light in that room still works.





7. A roll of 35mm negs, very difficult to distinguish images.





Next up, the comms/radio room:

8.





9.





10. There were loads of dose rate meters, essentially personal Geiger counters that hooked up to the gas masks.





11. Have a game of see what you can spot, there's loads of articles of interest!





12.





13.





Planning/meeting/cabinet/party room:

14.





15. Note: map was still left on back wall, but fell over time due to damp.





16.
[image removed]

17.





18.





19.





Store Room and Bunk Room, which was also being used for storage:

20. Helmets and back-up batteries for the radio equipment.





21.





22.





23. Rolled up maps, incredibly delicate. And loads of stretchers.





24.





25.





26.





27.





Kitchen:

28.





29.





30.





31.





32.





33.





34.





Sorry it's picture heavy with minimal worded info, but seriously it's best that way. The pictures say more than words can.

All images are subject to my Copyright with all rights reserved, no use or publication without prior expressed permission by myself.

Update: Thanks for the positive responses on my choice to keep this place quiet.

More than anything I wanted this post to highlight the fact that there ARE good new places to explore out there, and that sometimes it's best not to splash everything all over the interweb. There are literally hundreds of places in the country that are being done again and again with new reports popping up on a daily basis... Each time they appear more and more trashed. I'm very glad that people have been very respectful and appreciative of this opinion. Thanks.


----------



## Evilgenius (Jun 24, 2009)

Incredible find top marks well done! 

Id love to find a place with lots of old bits and pieces still there, most of the sites i have been to iv been beaten by the chavs and been to late!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 24, 2009)

One of the most complete intact Nuclear Bunkers I have ever seen. I do not know how you managed that but its enthralling. Well Done.


----------



## DJhooker (Jun 24, 2009)

awesome find dude, they don't make gordon's gin like they used to!


----------



## Seahorse (Jun 24, 2009)

Enjoy it, I most certainly did.

Is that 37 pattern webbing I spy? Looks as if there is a real flavour through the ages in that place.

Not at all jealous. I'm not. REALLY I'm not. No, honestly, not one iota of jealousy whatsoever.


----------



## DigitalNoise (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow!!! You get a gold star!! You could spend days in there just looking through all the stuff. Top job... very top job


----------



## extrogg (Jun 24, 2009)

Quite chilling to think how serious the threat of a nuclear strike was at the time. All the effort that the goverment put into building and manning places like this and countless other bunkers and ROC posts. 

Makes you think!!

Good film to see is "Threads" its on Youtube...its shows these command bunkers in actual operation post nuclear strike...scared the crap out of me when i was a young lad in the early eighties!!

Excellent post and pics..thanks for putting it up.


----------



## Badoosh (Jun 24, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic, what a place! Well done on the find & pics. For me this is one of the best reports i've seen, simply due to the amount of items left in there. I could spend hours in there! Thanks for posting


----------



## simaving (Jun 24, 2009)

stunning... Thanks for sharing,simon


----------



## Krypton (Jun 24, 2009)

Thats amazing. Why has it been sealed and why hasnt the stuff been transported to a museum or something?


----------



## cogito (Jun 24, 2009)

Krypton said:


> Why has it been sealed and why hasnt the stuff been transported to a museum or something?



Because the owners are morons. Journalists can quote me on that one.


----------



## jonney (Jun 24, 2009)

10 out of 10 for that one Cogito, what a find. My Dad had a record player like that when I was a lad


----------



## Krypton (Jun 24, 2009)

cogito said:


> Because the owners are morons. Journalists can quote me on that one.



When you say sealed do you mean welded?


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 24, 2009)

Blimey! That's fantastic!
Cheers for posting that, Cogito...I'm actually speechless for once!


----------



## dangerous dave (Jun 24, 2009)

pass the kleenex i may need to clean up after that porn epic sir thanks


----------



## Darkness (Jun 24, 2009)

That, is fudging awesome! i'm sure there's a few of these around, but i've never seen one as complete as this!
There's a rumour that there's a similar bunker (but many times larger) near the Alford ROC post, but i can't track down it's entrance so it could be hear say.

Stunning dude, great report.


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Jun 24, 2009)

Dude! That is one epic find.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 24, 2009)

Brilliant Cogs -thank you very much for sharing 
Do you know roughly how long this one's been mothballed?


----------



## tommo (Jun 24, 2009)

that is incredible, a real treasure chest of goodies, it looks like u entered it a week after is was abandoned
such a good find.

fair play for not saying where, the last thing any one would want is for it to get damaged or chaved up

u could spend a month looking throught the papar work, i bet there is some interesting reading in there


----------



## cogito (Jun 24, 2009)

t_o_m_m_o said:


> fair play for not saying where)



Thanks for appreciating that.

Figured it'd do more harm than good saying.


----------



## Badoosh (Jun 24, 2009)

Darkness said:


> That, is fudging awesome! i'm sure there's a few of these around, but i've never seen one as complete as this!
> There's a rumour that there's a similar bunker (but many times larger) near the Alford ROC post, but i can't track down it's entrance so it could be hear say.
> 
> Stunning dude, great report.



I think you're on about Skendleby dude, not far from Skegness. It's now in use for servers by a company called Centrinet.


----------



## Darkness (Jun 24, 2009)

Badoosh said:


> I think you're on about Skendleby dude, not far from Skegness. It's now in use for servers by a company called Centrinet.



That's a novel use for it! 
But the rumour was that there is a bunker under what's known in the area as miles cross hill, around here.

But like i say, more than likely hearsay dude.


----------



## diluted (Jun 24, 2009)

Great find, I was just reading about R Hour the other day when it was declassified. (then I had to watch Dr. Strangelove)


----------



## cactusmelba (Jun 24, 2009)

Man ALIVE!!

That looks brilliant, just amazing...imagine the gems in all those documents....

ONE - well done for keeping it under your hat, and
TWO - THANKS for showing us!

hopefully the owners'll have a change of heart or sell it on to someone who cares...
at least it's out of harms way for a while...

nicely done.


----------



## LiamCH (Jun 25, 2009)

Darkness said:


> That's a novel use for it!



Actually, it's a very common use for former nuclear bunkers. The conditions inside are ideal for servers - stable temperatures, etc...


----------



## james.s (Jun 25, 2009)

I AM NOT WORTHY, awesome find Cogito!


----------



## \/\/\/ (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice report but I really hope this doesn't get trashed. You've all ready supplied enough information for me to find it's location, using only google.


----------



## Random (Jun 25, 2009)

This depresses me slightly. I don't think it would be possible to find anything cooler than that place.


----------



## simaving (Jun 25, 2009)

\/\/\/ said:


> Nice report but I really hope this doesn't get trashed. You've all ready supplied enough information for me to find it's location, using only google.



Cogito stated its now sealed now so hopefuly there is little chance of this happening...


----------



## night crawler (Jun 25, 2009)

Great report though a couple of things look out of place the washing up liquid bottle says 74p and the high density foam look from a later time.


----------



## godzilla73 (Jun 25, 2009)

Extra-ordinary. And on the day the war book was published. Great timing man....


----------



## prendy79 (Jun 25, 2009)

Absolutly brilliant find, any plans to revisit for some more piccies?

Big pat on the back for this one dude!!


----------



## MaBs (Jun 25, 2009)

Excellent report mate, really does look like a once in a lifetime find


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Jun 29, 2009)

*My Photo's*

Here's a Selection of my photos from the day.. what a find.. glad to see its sealed again now 

1.






2.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





18.





19.





20.





21.





22.





23.





24.





25.





26.





27.





28.





29.





30.





Thanks for looking... 

p.s please don't pm me for the location as I cannot reveal it.. thanks for understanding.


----------



## rockhopper (Jun 29, 2009)

Still enough info in the pics to identify this place quite easily although similar pictures have been on the net for a number of years.


----------



## Marley85 (Jun 29, 2009)

very nice guys very very good


----------



## KieranJones (Jun 30, 2009)

That turntable is brill, noticed the fairy liquid in there looks quite recent? 
did you read any top secret stuff, truly a superb find!


----------



## cogito (Jun 30, 2009)

KieranJones said:


> That turntable is brill, noticed the fairy liquid in there looks quite recent?
> did you read any top secret stuff, truly a superb find!



The Fairy Liquid is 1984, the last year it was used.


----------



## randomnut (Jun 30, 2009)

I am pretty much speechless mate, really really nicely done. Good work keeping it quiet though, would have been a shame for this place to get chavved!


----------



## phill.d (Jun 30, 2009)

This is an amazing find.

Really great stuff. Anything with gas masks has gotta be good.
There so sinister.. I wish i could get in there.
I'd be lining those masks up on the shelving and get to work with the light painting. 
You could get some terryfying shots in that place.

Love it!!
Top job there!


----------



## Krypton (Jun 30, 2009)

\/\/\/ said:


> Nice report but I really hope this doesn't get trashed. You've all ready supplied enough information for me to find it's location, using only google.



Well lets just hope no one uses google and would be bothered enough to look for it knowing that it's sealed anyway.


----------



## mexico75 (Jun 30, 2009)

cogito said:


> The Fairy Liquid is 1984, the last year it was used.



Well it was used till 1991 in a lesser capacity, guess they didn't need to do any washing up then


----------



## djrich (Jun 30, 2009)

Excellent post, I love that old phone on the wall. Any idea what the record on the turntable is?


----------



## mexico75 (Jun 30, 2009)

djrich said:


> Excellent post, I love that old phone on the wall. Any idea what the record on the turntable is?



The final countdown.............


----------



## worldoftheshadows (Jun 30, 2009)

> So with the declassification of "R Hour" I can finally post this...





\/\/\/ said:


> Nice report but I really hope this doesn't get trashed. You've all ready supplied enough information for me to find it's location, using only google.



It's been on sub-brit since 2003 and has remained un-pikeyed so i dont really see what all the fuss is about!


----------



## mexico75 (Jun 30, 2009)

It's been reported in non public parts of other forums before as well, it's never been in public before though.


----------



## cogito (Jul 1, 2009)

mexico75 said:


> It's been reported in non public parts of other forums before as well, it's never been in public before though.



PM me, this I gotta see.

Although it has been public for a number of years.



worldoftheshadows said:


> It's been on sub-brit since 2003



Correct. But with relation to the thread title (that you mentioned via quote) they didn't post any photos of details or other sensitive areas, just overview shots documenting the location... Rather than what procedures went on there. That's why I (felt I) couldn't post them before the declassification.

There's no debate that it's easy to find if you look. I'm just not saying names or locations in this report. Having images tied to keywords can instantly throw things open to the world thanks to Google.


----------



## mexico75 (Jul 1, 2009)

cogito said:


> PM me, this I gotta see.



Not much point seeing as your a member of neither site so will just get a not authorised message, however there is a current report on another forum from a visit in May which is in public and the site is named.


----------



## Scruffyone (Jul 1, 2009)

amazin find. I dream of finding somewhere like that, and if I ever do, none of you will know where it was either. with all these UE site popping up, secrecy may be the only way to protect the sites from damage. Sad but true.


----------



## cogito (Jul 1, 2009)

mexico75 said:


> Not much point seeing as your a member of neither site so will just get a not authorised message, however there is a current report on another forum from a visit in May which is in public and the site is named.



The only one I can find is dated two days ago, not from May.


----------



## mexico75 (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah, sorry, I meant he explored it in may


----------



## cogito (Jul 2, 2009)

He says May, he means April.


----------



## SamCT (Jul 14, 2009)

that is amazing!!!!!


thanks for sharing


----------



## carlosthejackal (Jul 14, 2009)

i really dont think it matters who 'got there first' or 'who can find it on google',try to see the bigger picture!
a fascinating set of images and a piece of history im sure were all glad you posted


----------



## cogito (Feb 18, 2010)

Some more photos to go with the ones I originally posted. For more info see the original post.

Generator / Vent Room:






Comms Room:





Missed this badboy from my original report





Similar to my previous photo:










The only one of these left... Stashed away in a storage room:










Gigi knows her place in the kitchen!





It's absolutely packed for such a small place. Loves it.

Although a certain someone seems to have jacked a load of the tin hats, gasmasks, leaflets and a jacket. I now know who they are but I'm not going to name names, UE is bitchy enough as it is.


----------



## Hessian (Feb 18, 2010)

Missed this the first time round, this looks really nice, bit messy compared to when Subbrit visited


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 18, 2010)

Can you just imagine if it HAD been needed? First people in would have had to be the cleaners.


----------



## outkast (Feb 18, 2010)

:shocked:I HAVE MOVEMENT!:shocked:


----------



## smileysal (Feb 19, 2010)

Not sure how the hell I missed this the first time around either.  Excellent pics Cogito, I love all the paperwork in there (plus everything else). I'd have been in there for months reading through it all.

Excellent work mate,

 Sal


----------



## scribble (Feb 20, 2010)

It's an Aladdin's cave. Or a piece of Dave McKean art! At the risk of teaching a selection of Grannies to suck eggs, can I just remind folk of the asbestos in old gas masks. Sorry to be a party pooper but my first instinct would be to try them on. As they age, a lot are becoming subject to crumbling asbestos, so it's not a good idea.


----------

